# Phishingtrick mit Handy



## Marco001 (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eben auf meinem Handy 4x Anruf in Abwesenheit vorgefunden, alle von folgender Nummer:
Nr.Gelöscht wegen irrtum
Habe mal mit dem Heimtelefon einen Anruf probiert, Ergebnis:
Eine Computer-Frauenstimme, die erst die Nummer nachplappert, dann kommt "Geben sie ihre Geheimzahl ein und drücken sie...", habe dann Aufgelegt.
Hat noch wer diese Anrufe bekommen? Scheint eine Art Handy-Phishing zu sein.

Naja, das hier war en Irrtum, aber hat jemand schonmal "echte" Trickanrufe dieser Art bekommen?


----------



## johinos (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Phishingtrick mit Handy*

Naja, phishing würde ich da nicht vermuten. Die 55 in der Mitte hat mit der Mailbox von D2 zu tun, einfach mal in eine Internetsuchmaschine eingeben:  55 mailbox d2

Irgendwo steht da, dass man vom Festnetz aus die Mailbox anrufen kann - und dazu die vorher festgelegte Geheimzahl eingeben muss.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Phishingtrick mit Handy*

Siehe hier
55 mailbox d2 - Google-Suche


----------

